# Nurgle's Children



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

After finally deciding on a Nurgle theme for my army and undoing everything that I have already done, I am ready to start priming and painting my Nurgalized Berserkers and soon to be infected Slaanesh Demon to fill the fluff gap for a Lash Prince in a Nurgle army. Here's some preliminary pics:









Skull Champion, complete with several stab wounds and armor decay...









Soon to be Nurgalized Slaanesh DP with Pegasus wings for WYSIWYG


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Nurgalised Khorne and Slaanesh Icons? The models look great! But the fluff man! Think of the fluff!


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i am having to arrest you for what is called fluff rape 
seriously they look good i think you will need a good paint job to make it convincing


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

gotta agree. I think we're gonna need to hear some background before this puppy flys.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

The beauty of, and my ultimate decision for, a Nurgle themed army comes in a thick black cloud of flies and trail of destruction known as the Destroyer Plague. 

The Berserkers are lobotomized and focus on nothing but combat, they easily shrug off the effects and continue to fight until their bodies become a pile of fleshy goop. Some green stuff, a pinning drill coupled with an Xacto blade, and some chaos mutation parts make the effects easily apparent. 

Keep in mind the fact that my Berserkers have always been painted white as blood shows up better on their armor after a battle, so once painted they'll definitely look different compared to what you're used to seeing. Here's a few more ready to be primed and painted:









The Demon Prince/ss however I am planning on painting part of the top half in a pinkish/purplish, normal for this model color scheme, with the bottom half appearing to be creeping up with a green, pukey, scheme to represent the effects of the disease taking hold. It will take a little more time to drill and sculpt the green stuff on this model to get it right, so it'll most likely be the last one I finish. This way I wont rush it and be disapointed with the results.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the three holes motif.

Whilst I can handle some fluff variance, the Khorne runes look out of place on Nurglish models.

i am divided on the green stuff: the guts look good; however, the faceplate and boot look a little comical to me.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

The Berserkers were my first time using green stuff so it was kind of trial and error. As for the thing on his face, it's supposed to be one of the little pod looking things like the ones on the DG terminator's and Typhus's back, unfortunately I couldn't get the ball of GS to stay round once it went into the hole and I started stabbing it with a wet pin. I'm hoping that a little paint can make it fit in with the rest of the army though.

Here's a picture of one of my five Raptors. Not the most original idea I know; only two are mounted to look like they're flying, the other three are just standing like normal troops, but are overall identical.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool concept, I look forward to seeing how it all comes together.

A suggestion regarding the dude with the wings. It may be to late now that you have glued him together but I would suggest magnetizing the wings as the are an absolute BITCH to transport the model when on. My Berzerker champ has them as well and the thing is a pain to store, just doesn't fit in the foam well regardless of what I do.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

All the raptors' wings are magnetized as are the arms to the body and the melta gun in the two flying models' hands. I've learned the hard way on a lot of things with transport. The clear posts on the flying models are also going to just be stuck on there for the same reason.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with the transport issues with wings. I have the same problem. I am on the fence fluff wise but i like the work you have done. An easy way to explain it would be bezerkers brought back from the dead by nurgle. Khorne has finnished with them and now it is nurgle's turn.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Didn't get to do too much this weekend having had to work and all, but here are some pics of my Chosen and current progress on my Nurgle Prince:









Forgeworld Chaos Renegade Enforcers conversions stuck onto some CSM legs to act as my Chosen. All five of their arms are magnetized to provide for plenty of options later on down the road if they need to serve a different purpose. I'm going to keep the shoulder pads off of them to make them less bulky and appear more able to sneak around for infiltrating and outflanking.









Current paint progress on my Nurgle Prince. Since I have pretty much everything finally assembled and ready to be primed, etc. I am going to begin moving forward on the painting, one group of models at a time. I probably wont post too many in progress painting shots of my other troops just to save time and get them done, but I'll be sure to post the after shots so you all can tell me what you think. I do have a few pics of my already completed troops under my army/profile page so feel free to take a look and let me know your opinions.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok I lied, I have one more picture...Here is my Defiler, which as with most of my models, I learned the hard way from the last one and magnetized this one as much as possible. The torso is magnetized to the legs for transport and when the model become wrecked during play. The Battlecannon is removable for weapon destroyed results, and all four of the main arms are magnetized as well for swapping out options and weapon destroyed results.

The right arm is actually a Mega Dred Rippa Klaw because I really dislike the stupid flail arm that comes with the model.










Hope you enjoy!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I got 2 question: 

1) Where the heck did you get those kick ass heads and upper torsos for the Chosen? :biggrin:
2) The right arm of the Defiler, that doesnt come with the box now does it?


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

As mentioned with the photos, the Chosen are Forgeworld's Chaos Renegade Militia Enforcers conversion kit: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/CHAOS_RENEGADES/RENEGADE-MILITIA-ENFORCERS.html

And the Defiler arm is Forgeworld's Mega Dred Rippa Klaw Arm: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-MEGA-DREAD-RIPPA-KLAW-ARM.html


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Was able to get quite a bit done on my DP last night. Only need to hit up a few more of his bony protrusions and do a little touch up before I can start slathering him in washes.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

VanillaKoolaid said:


> Was able to get quite a bit done on my DP last night. Only need to hit up a few more of his bony protrusions and do a little touch up before I can start slathering him in washes.


Like the look of this, the washes should really make this pop


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Only a few more minor touches, painting his magnetized wings, and the base to do before he's finished, but I just wanted to post some before and after shots to show off my work, and possibly show some newer painters what a big difference washes can make when working on your models. Without further ado;

































Let me know what you think. I'll post one final shot when he's touched up and based properly.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

VanillaKoolaid said:


> Didn't get to do too much this weekend having had to work and all, but here are some pics of my Chosen and current progress on my Nurgle Prince:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


instead of leaving the shoulderpads off, howabout using chaos knight or maurader pads, they will be less bulky looking, while ensuring your chosed still look like chaos marines. Right now, since they lack both backpacks and shoulder pads, they look more like renegade stormtroopers.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Demon Prince is finally finished. Eventually I'll cover up the slime that dripped over the back of the base, but now it's on to the Berserkers...

































Let me know what you think!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

AWESOME DUDE! Seriously, good job, the wings look great as well. Wish they would have had sweet looking models like this 15 years ago when I started playing Chaos/Nurgle.

I like the necron torso along with the water effects.

Have some +REP


----------



## ro_tof_el (Feb 22, 2011)

ever considered removing whole limbs? Btw i think that the first pic shouldnt still have blades sticking out.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work.

The Carrion wings are very characterful and well painted.

The only thing about which I am not sure is the sword; it might just be the lighting, however looks very clean.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The whole prince (or greater daemon) is amazing! I'm surprised how well it came out. the conversions on the khorne are good too but some goo or slime between joins or something would add some character.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

VanillaKoolaid said:


> Only a few more minor touches, painting his magnetized wings, and the base to do before he's finished, but I just wanted to post some before and after shots to show off my work, and possibly show some newer painters what a big difference washes can make when working on your models. Without further ado;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sweet! How much wash did you need?


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

ro_tof_el said:


> ever considered removing whole limbs? Btw i think that the first pic shouldnt still have blades sticking out.


The knives are actually stabbed into him and this is my favorite of the ones I have done, so I think I'm going to keep them.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> The Carrion wings are very characterful and well painted.
> 
> The only thing about which I am not sure is the sword; it might just be the lighting, however looks very clean.


The only thing I did to the sword was: Silver Paint/Black wash/Sepia Wash/Green Wash/ Edge Highlights with Silver again. It probably couldn't hurt to throw some blood on there I guess. I was even thinking of stabbing a head onto the hook at the end of the chain, but what to choose....



Marneus Calgar said:


> That looks sweet! How much wash did you need?


It actually didn't take all that much, I was already scraping the bottom of the barrel with one pot and was able to use just the last of it before finishing. The only ones I used were Gryphonne Sepia and Devlan Mud.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks great man! I gotta know what green you used? It's nicely laid out and I know from foolin around with Scorpion Green that it doesn't lay that nicely! It is amazing what a wash could do!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The very first one looks like the victim of a mass knife fight or something!
Anyway it looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

HorusReborn said:


> looks great man! I gotta know what green you used? It's nicely laid out and I know from foolin around with Scorpion Green that it doesn't lay that nicely! It is amazing what a wash could do!


I only use the Citadel Washes because I can't ever reliably make the same mixture every time when I try to do it myself, it was Thraka Green.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

EQ2 has been down for a bit and has allowed me to get some painting done amongst work and school...trying to get ready for the tournament coming up soon. Without further ado, some zerkers...









I have a total of four that look like this, still need small details and bases, once I catch the next four up to this I'll get started on those things...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

That is truly awesome. One of the best nurgle armies i have seen!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yay for Zerkers that aren't bloody red and bronze! Nice to see some originality


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey they look pretty good!

Like somebody left them out in the rain (of pus) for a while and leeched out all their color.

I'd really like to see how a unit of these looks next to your plague marines.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Shazam:









I'm not sure why I chose white as the base color for my Zerkers, but I've come to the conclusion that they wear white armor because all of the blood they spill shows up better after a battle.

Added to that I think they're going to get a spattering of blood before I do the bases, I'm thinking dabbing a toothbrush in red paint and flicking the bristles to get the effect...will have to test it with something before I actually try it on these guys...Anyone have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice work mate, I can see some Nurgly goodness going on here :wink:

+rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Suitably plague looking models there.



VanillaKoolaid said:


> I'm thinking dabbing a toothbrush in red paint and flicking the bristles to get the effect...will have to test it with something before I actually try it on these guys...Anyone have any suggestions or tips?


Practice is a good idea with spatter effects.

When doing spatter many years ago, I found a toothbrush takes up too much paint; possibly flicking a stipple brush would give more control.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Update: 8 Nurgley Zerkers completed, here's a group shot of four of them:









And while at the local game store the other day I got a chance to see the Forgeworld Nurgle Dreadnought. I think this is the coolest looking dreadnoguht made, including the Deathguard one, and I couldn't resist getting it to add to my army. So now that I thought I was one step closer to finishing, I have instead given myself several more...such is the life in this hobby.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, those are some pretty nice nurgzerkers, great conversion


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, I'm loving the look of those bleached-bone berzerkers. I might have to paint my squad similarly...

(actually, now that I'm thinking about it, maybe like the Cleaved from the army book, just leaking blood from the joints rather than pus...)


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

So between life in general, quitting Everquest _2, again,_ and burning myself out on Skyrim, I found myself back at my hobby table this holiday weekend. I was able to catch up on getting a bunch of models caught up to fitting into my army.

Here are two of the things I was able to get done from pretty much start to finish:_








_Three more Obliterators









and one Zerker Rhino.

I'm not too thrilled with the way that the black came out around the blast holes, but it's one of those things I don't want to mess with anymore because I'll just keep making it worse each time I try to "fix" it...

More to come soon...


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

Viola! We have Chaos Chosen! Well they are just about complete, I am currently waiting on the washed arms to dry and am working on getting the bases done.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful chosen. very expressive.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

really nice work here... I especially like the rhino + rep

One of the things I read in a GW article around making bullet holes was to hit them with a wash (the old flesh wash) to help dull out some of the area surrounding .....

How are you doing the overall weathering on the tank?


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

CLT40k said:


> really nice work here... I especially like the rhino + rep
> 
> One of the things I read in a GW article around making bullet holes was to hit them with a wash (the old flesh wash) to help dull out some of the area surrounding .....
> 
> How are you doing the overall weathering on the tank?


The entire army, including the rhino, is painted the designated colors and then washed with Gryphonne Sepia followed by Devlan Mud


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

the bezerkers and the chosen are looking awesome really love the conversions there. the rhino im afraid looked amazing till I seen the bullet holes on the front to me they dont fit in or look realistic im afraid.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent green tones on the Obliterators and Chosen.

I feel that your little tweaks make the Obliterators look much better then the original models.



VanillaKoolaid said:


> I'm not too thrilled with the way that the black came out around the blast holes, but it's one of those things I don't want to mess with anymore because I'll just keep making it worse each time I try to "fix" it....


The black does let the work down a little. I think one of the issues is how clean the holes are compared to the scorching around them; you could probably darken the holes down fairly easily without risking any of the other areas.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Lovely work, it's a verry nice army


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> the bezerkers and the chosen are looking awesome really love the conversions there. the rhino im afraid looked amazing till I seen the bullet holes on the front to me they dont fit in or look realistic im afraid.





Dave T Hobbit said:


> The black does let the work down a little. I think one of the issues is how clean the holes are compared to the scorching around them; you could probably darken the holes down fairly easily without risking any of the other areas.


I should be finished with Abbadon tonight, once I do that and post some pics I'll pull the Rhino back out. I put a dab of silver paint in the damage that I added to the outside of the vehicle after the washes.

I wanted it to look kind of like it was fresh damage, but I guess it's too bright and contrasts too much. I'll try and toss some Badab Black wash into the silver spots and see how it looks after... hopefully that will make it fit in a little more but still have a different color.

Thanks all for the +rep and comments and constructive criticism.


----------



## VanillaKoolaid (Feb 6, 2011)

As promised, I present Abbadon...










Pre-based of course, but not much will change. I particularly like the addition of the Terminator Lord cape to him, it fits well.

and the Chosen with their completed arms, all done minus slime on the bases:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The auburn hair is a good choice with the green armour.


----------

